# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > Google Web Toolkit (GWT)‎ > حرفه ای: نمایش آمار گوگل آنالیزر در وب سایت

## goodarzi121

دوستان سلام

سایتی دارم که از گوگل آنالیزر در اون استفاده کردم.
حالا تصمیم دارم آمار بازدیدکنندگان روزانه و کلی رو از گوگل آنالیزر، روی وب سایتم به نمایش بزارم.
آیا اسکریپتی برای این کار وجود داره؟
لطفا راهنمایی کنید.
متشکرم

----------


## goodarzi121

کسی نمیتونه کمک کنه؟

----------


## Mahdi-563

با از زبان های برنامه نویسی کمک بگیری مثه دات نت یا پی اچ پی

----------

